# Which Jeeves and Wooster Character Are You?



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Take this quiz are see:

https://www.quizilla.com/users/KTC/quizzes/Which Wooster and Jeeves Character Are You?/


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

It would appear I am Aunt Dahlia.
my god I never realized I was so in touch with my feminine side,so if you will just excuse me whilst I dash out and spend exhorbitant amounts of money on the latest fashions from London,new york , paris and Rome that will be fashionable for all of a fortnight, I simply must have them because Paris Hilton is my heroine, now has anyone seen my chihua .


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Bertie. And I wanted to be Aunt Agatha.

Gurdon


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Jeeves


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Apparently I'm aunt agatha...

quick question...and please...pardon my ignorance...but WTF is Jeeves and Wooster???


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Jeeves and Wooster are the main characters in a series of beloved comic novels/short stories by P. G. Wodehouse. The title _Jeeves & Wooster_was given to the British television series featuring Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie, which portrayed some of these chronicles.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmm...y'know...I guess it's true...you really do learn something new every day...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Aunt Agatha. 

Egads. 

Carry on.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I take it this aunt agatha...she aint so great???


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Agatha Gregson is Bertie Wooster's least favourite aunt: "the one who chews broken bottles and kills rats with her teeth."


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I was... *Jeeves! *:icon_smile:

Shameless Self Promotion: Per the quiz, only 23% of those who answered was Jeeves.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

RODERICK SPODE!? Actually somewhat accurate.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

No surprise. I'm Bertie. 

I say that having had real-life battle-axe aunts to deal with.

At least I didn't come out as Gussie Fink-Nottle.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Bertie here as well. "You're a bit of a git--but you are tremendously fun in every circ. And if there's anyone out there who objects to a bit of fun--well, let him biff off."


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I too ended up as Bertie. Wasn't Agatha fondly called the "nephew crusher"?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

agnash said:


> Wasn't Agatha fondly called the "nephew crusher"?


Not always fondly...but indeed she was called the "nephew-crusher"...among other things.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm Bertie! I finally realized my lifelong ambition of being a privileged, vacuous twit! Now, when will the money and membership in the Drones arrive?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

medwards said:


> Not always fondly...but indeed she was called the "nephew-crusher"...among other things.


My favorite Aunt Agatha quote:

"Bertie, you moving blight on the landscape!"

I've used it, with appropriate name substituted, once or twice in real life.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Some Other Wodehouse Quizzes*

https://www.funtrivia.com/quizzes/literature/authors_t-z/wodehouse_pg.html


----------



## Pechorin77 (Dec 21, 2006)

"You are to be treasured and rewarded. You are the
Renaissance Man: knowledgeable, effectual, and
smooooth! May you shimmer forever."

JEEVES


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Speaking of Jeeves and Wooster, have you seen this lovely bit of cultural production?

https://www.voco.uk.com/

Indeed, sir!


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Bertie,


First, I'll get a "man," then I'll see about the clock. :icon_smile_wink:


Seriously, what a great gift for the Jeeves and Wooster fan who has everything!


--Chase


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I also was Aunt Agatha.

I read a whole passel of the Jeeves & Wooster stories as a sort of palliative/escape right after I had to put down my gorgeous, magnificent dog Dempsey in August. They were fun, but I seem to have forgotten just about all the characters except Jeeves and Wooster.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Aunt Dahlia


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

According to my quiz results ...

You are *BERTIE WOOSTER! *

You're a bit of a git--but you are tremendously fun in every circ. And if there's anyone out there who objects to a bit of fun--well, let him biff off.

_190 other people got this result!_
_This quiz has been taken 1849 times._
_33% of people had this result._


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Jeeves


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

You are JEEVES!

You are to be treasured and rewarded. You are the
Renaissance Man: knowledgeable, effectual, and
smooooth! May you shimmer forever.

_140 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 1863 times.
23% of people had this result._


----------

